# Fuentes de Poder ATX en serie de mas de 40 Amperes



## gilbertoyee (Abr 12, 2009)

Hola, necesito conectar un amplificador de automovil a varias fuentes ATX de PC para poder lograr eel amperaje que necesito, pues el amplificador es de 400watts RMS trae 1 fusible de 40A trabaja a 12v o 14,4v , por lo que he leido en foros es que se puede hacer conectando en serie los polos - y + de cada una de las fuentes, tengo tres fuentes de poder de 300watts cada una y de la misma marca y manejan varios voltajes que son +3,3v de 28A, 5v de 30A, 12v de 10A, -5v a 0.8A, -12v a 0.4A. y quisiera saber si se suma el amperaje y si es lo suficiente para alimentar el amplificador


Entonces necesito saber si al conectar en serie si haya algun problema o algun corto circuito, y por lo pienso es cconectar en serie 5v + 5v + 3,3v para dar los 13,3v para mi amplificador, o si estaria mejor conectar en serie todos los 5v para hacer 15v, y por cierto donde tomaria los -3,3v en el diagrama de la fuente no me lo muestra.

alguien me puede explicar como hacerlo sin modificar ningun componente de la fuente, porque ya me confundi y nno se como se tienen que conectar. les agradeceria mucho.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 12, 2009)

Se menciono en varios post que colocar una fuente de 13,8V 40A , para su uso en una potencia de carro, no es lo adecuado. Lo primero es que los fabricantes exageran eso de los vatios que tienen sus productos, hay que estar concientes de que solo son datos obtenidos en laboratorios (con situaciones controladas), en realidad hay que saber que tipo de parlantes le colocas y medir su maximo consumo en situacion real (con bateria), para poder colocarle una fuente.
  Ya he visto que colocar fuentes de ATX enseriandas o en paralelo funcionan (chasis aislados), pero siempre tiende a fallar una de las fuentes. No es inmediato es por fatiga (calor ), lo que recomendaria es que busques una fuente SMPS comercial de 13.8v de 20A a 40A , las mas baratas estan en Ebay  de compañias chinas o si eres serio construirlo. Yo le colocaria primero una sola y vería si lo soporta.

Etolipoz


----------



## gilbertoyee (Abr 13, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Se menciono en varios post que colocar una fuente de 13,8V 40A , para su uso en una potencia de carro, no es lo adecuado. Lo primero es que los fabricantes exageran eso de los vatios que tienen sus productos, hay que estar concientes de que solo son datos obtenidos en laboratorios (con situaciones controladas), en realidad hay que saber que tipo de parlantes le colocas y medir su maximo consumo en situacion real (con bateria), para poder colocarle una fuente.
> Ya he visto que colocar fuentes de ATX enseriandas o en paralelo funcionan (chasis aislados), pero siempre tiende a fallar una de las fuentes. No es inmediato es por fatiga (calor ), lo que recomendaria es que busques una fuente SMPS comercial de 13.8v de 20A a 40A , las mas baratas estan en Ebay  de compañias chinas o si eres serio construirlo. Yo le colocaria primero una sola y vería si lo soporta.
> 
> Etolipoz



Disculpa a que te refieres con aislar las fuentes de poder, otra pregunta seria cuantos amperes me pueda dar una bateria de auto pequeña.


----------



## miguelca53 (Jun 6, 2009)

los amperes de una bat de auto varian pero la mas chica actualmente en argentina a nivel comercial es de 55 amp hora a 12 v nominales


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 7, 2009)

miguelca53 dijo:
			
		

> los amperes de una bat de auto varian pero la mas chica actualmente en argentina a nivel comercial es de 55 amp hora a 12 v nominales



Eso es la capacidad de la batería (los A/H), es decir que te puede entregar 55A durante 1 Hora... pero eso no es la corriente máxima... en realidad una batería (sea la que sea) te puede entregar el doble de corriente pero la mitad de tiempo... y así sucesivamente...   
A una bateria de 55A/H le podrías sacar 600A si quisieras pero se te va a agotar muy rápido...
Resumiendo... los 55A/H no es la corriente máxima que le podés exigir.


----------

